# Itchy ears



## Petethehedgehog (Dec 16, 2014)

My hedgehog has been very itchy lately, and she seems to be scratching her ears a lot and I'm worried. Any ideas?? Is it worth going to the vet or just giving her a bath with a rinse of olive oil??


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

A lot of itching may be a sign that your hedgie has mites. 

how does her skin look? very flakey? 

you can try to see if olive oil helps but if it doesn't, a vet visit may be needed


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

More than likely your hedgehog is so itchy because you are bathing him wayyyy to much. Hedgehogs should only be bathed once a month, and given foot baths more often to keep there feet clean. Baths are very drying to a hedgehogs skin and take out the natural oils. Some of our hedgehogs don't get bathed but once every 3-4 months. Try getting some vitamin E or flaxseed oil at a pharmacy and take a capful with some warm water and pour over your hedgehogs body, being careful not to get it in their eyes or ears. Do not rinse it off as you want the oil to soak into the skin. 

As what I stated above is probably the reason for itching, other cause may be that he is quilling. Again, the oils will help, along with using Aveeno Oatmeal baby shampoo. Another cause may be that he has mites. This needs to be diagnosed by a vet as they do a skin scraping. If your hedgehog does have mites, ask for Revolution for kittens/puppies as it is the best treatment.


----------

